# Hello all, this is my first post.



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Today a did a motor swap. Donor is a craftsman 9/24 tecumseh with 9in tunnel, bucket is separated from the mount and would require welding. Recipient is a power king 5/24 Tecumseh. Can't add pics yet. Last project was a cub cadet 5/24 with Chinese eng (can't get parts for)that received a 8hp tecumseh. It's a nice frame, has Shute controls and power steering.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Btw, I know this is MTD forum but MTD shares design with a lot of others so I figured why not..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

